# Photoshop 7 brushes Photoshop 6 kompatibel machen ?



## Bla_master (4. Oktober 2005)

dito

Geht das ?
Wenn ja wie ?

mfg Bla_master


----------



## Maniacy (7. Oktober 2005)

Sind die nicht kompatibel? Wenn nicht, mach die doch einfach neu: 
Installier PS 7 (oder ne CS2 Demo) benutz die Brushes auf transparentem Hintergrund speicher die Datei (als *.tif), öffne die wieder in deiner PS 6 und speicher die als Werkzeugspitzen wieder ab.
MfG
Maniacy


----------

